# Blazer Vains Slower?



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

*blazer*

no i use them on my easton lightspeeds and shoot 265 fps 55#@29" draw thank god for bowtech :wink::wink:maybe your sting is strecht out?


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

*blazers*

The blazers are heavy 18 grains thats the speed difference , but your getting a more durable vane that shoots better with a broadhead or fieldtip.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

I've actually found the opposite to be true. I usually get 3-5 fps more speed with a Blazer vane over any of the other more conventional vanes. I probably should mention the fact that I use a Whisker biscuit rest.


----------



## mrbruce38 (May 13, 2007)

I can't post what I think of Blazers


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

my blazers shoot 2 inches lower at 50 yards compared to to eastons stock vanes.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting...I know they are 5 gns a piece for the 2 inchers...I thought std vanes were around 8 or 9.....who knows...I know they work for me. I may try something diff for next season maybe the aae's


----------



## SpartanGunner (Aug 16, 2007)

*10 FPS difference??*

I have shot a lot of arrows through a chrony testing different stuff. I have NEVER seen fletching or adding Tracer or Lumenoks to the tail of an arrow slow an arrow more than a foot or maybe 2.

Were there any other variables present? Fluorescent lights mabey?


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

spartangunner said:


> i have shot a lot of arrows through a chrony testing different stuff. I have never seen fletching or adding tracer or lumenoks to the tail of an arrow slow an arrow more than a foot or maybe 2.
> 
> Were there any other variables present? Fluorescent lights mabey?



+1


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

what would the light s have to do with the speed of an arrow?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

If you are shooting a chronograph indoors the lights mean everything when it comes to getting a accurate reading. I found that yellow light gives me the best reading and making sure the shadows are not over the sensors.

3 Blazers weigh 18.6 grains and 3 AAE 4" vanes weigh 28 grains so the Blazers should be about 2-3 fps faster. When I changed over to the blazers my down range pin gap closed up because of less drag slowing the arrow down.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Something is wrong with this picture? The blazers will be a little faster than a 4" standard profile vane. The reason they are faster right out of the bow is due to the weight deifference between the vanes. Where I see the most benefit to shooting a short vane (like the Blazer) is down range. The shorter vanes tend to have less wind drag, and my pin gap will typically be less (closer) with the shorter vanes. There are many good vanes on the market, but I prefer NAP Speed Hunter Vanes. I have shot just about every vane made, and the Speed hunter Group very well for me.


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

mrbruce38 said:


> I can't post what I think of Blazers


 * a big 2 on that one!!


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

*wind resistance*

downrange wind drag seems to be greater on Blazers, I'm guessing, because of their higher profile. I have shot them through a chrono at 30 yards, and the speed loss is amazing, especially on lighter arrows. If you are brave enough, shoot them through a chrono at 30 yds, and compare them to others.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I gained speed with Blazers. I compared the them 4" vanes and 3" vanes and the Blazer fletched shafts were faster and retained their speed longer. 
If your Blazer fletched shafts are slower through the chrono you need to check for fletching contact, something is causing you to drop speed.


----------



## hoytmeplease (Jul 11, 2008)

not true for my crony, blazers 4/5 fps faster out of bow same speed at 40 yards, taller and lighter blazers (only 5 grains each not 18) fall victam to wind resistance. check to see if your taller blazer is draging on rest or riser shelf. i will bet its hitting the rest in the very bottom v and have seen dropaways not set right get hit by blazers after making the change. check to see if you need to reset rest to clear


----------



## SpicyTuna (Mar 20, 2008)

I just refletched all my arrows to blazers. I was shooting 3d duravanes and was getting sick of the curling affect from 2-3 shots through a whisker. I can't tell if they have slowed down any but have not had a chance to chrono yet. Ambient lighting does have an effect on results. One thing that does concern me is that I only have 30 or so shots through the wb with blazers and I am noticing "blow out" on the front side of the wb where the bazers are coming through. The bristles are getting bent forward. Not to derail but is this normal? How long will it take to affect performance, because the way it looks now, I am king of worried about longevity. On the flip side grouping is awesome especially with broad heads.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Blazers should be a touch faster, but there definately shouldn't be a 10fps difference either way. 

chrony issue


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

SpicyTuna said:


> I just refletched all my arrows to blazers. I was shooting 3d duravanes and was getting sick of the curling affect from 2-3 shots through a whisker. I can't tell if they have slowed down any but have not had a chance to chrono yet. Ambient lighting does have an effect on results. One thing that does concern me is that I only have 30 or so shots through the wb with blazers and I am noticing "blow out" on the front side of the wb where the bazers are coming through. The bristles are getting bent forward. Not to derail but is this normal? How long will it take to affect performance, because the way it looks now, I am king of worried about longevity. On the flip side grouping is awesome especially with broad heads.


Mine did that too for a while then it just kinda tailed off and stayed the same for a while it'll be fine


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

mrbruce38 said:


> I can't post what I think of Blazers


I started shooting them 2 years ago when I went to a Whisker Bisquit. I've had great luck with them...my arrows fly like a dream. 

Please expand on why you don't like them.


----------



## KentuckyBigOne (Jun 24, 2007)

*vanes*

I too have shot about every vane on the market in the past 25 years, I shot the blazers for the past three years with great success. Last fall I fletched a dozen on Easton ST AXIS 340 arrows with the New Archery Product vane called the speed hunter, it's also a 2 inch vane that really flies and groups well with my setup. I am shooting a Mathews Drenalin 29.5 / 70lbs, sword twilight hunter sights, QAD ultra LD rest, three sims modules in front of a sims enhancer 2000 mounted to bow frame with two sims modules behind grip for the bow jump. I am shooting the 100 grain New Archery product CROSSFIRE BROADHEAD. My arrow is 28 inches and my total arrow weight is approximately 438 grains with broadhead attached. With this setup I am shooting 282 fps thru a Chronograph and I am getting a ton of energy from this arrow....For those of you who haven't tried the easton ST AXIS arrows with the HIT system with the Crossfire broadheads, you should really give it a try, I know you will love it........


----------



## a7mmnut (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I shoot five fps faster or so since swithching from 3" vanes to 2" offset Blazers, and at least 10 fps faster than helical fletched 4" vanes! -7-:cocktail:


----------



## IA PSE Shooter (Jul 24, 2008)

Last year I switched to blazers along with other changes with my bow and noticed around 15 fps increase, again there were other changes. However, I also noticed that I have tighter flight of the arrows, better spin, less wobble, and tighter groups. This again, is with some increased poundage, 3 lbs., tune job, and a few others. Not saying they are perfect, but, I have found they have shot great for me.


----------

